# Sleep 5?



## Merbears (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi can anyone give me a list of the Dvc resorts -in which one bedroom units sleep 5? I know Kidani is one but honestly with all the renovations in the past few years , I've lost track . Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Sep 21, 2016)

all can except AKV value category. Only AKV, BLT, OKW will have a sleeper chair for the 5th person. In the others, bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. However, RCI will still say sleeps 4. You can call DVC and add all the names, including the 5th person. We have done this 3X.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Sep 21, 2016)

There are more Studios that sleep 5 at about half the cost.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2016)

DisneyDenis said:


> There are more Studios that sleep 5 at about half the cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Five of us just spent 5 nights in a BWV studio and 8 nights in OKW 1 bdrm. What a difference!! Now they never want to go back to studios. lol


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 22, 2016)

bendadin said:


> Five of us just spent 5 nights in a BWV studio and 8 nights in OKW 1 bdrm. What a difference!! Now they never want to go back to studios. lol



yeah, the studios are cramped in general - but especially compared to the 1000-ish square feet in an OKW 1BR.


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2016)

5 in a studio for more than 3 nights would make me say "is this a vacation?" 5 in a 1BR=awesome digs, IMHO, esp. with a chair sleeper bed. For RCI, it's a no brainer for the slightly higher points, but for DVC it's almost double the points! We still squeeze 4 into a studio sometimes, with poor DS15 on an air mattress.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 22, 2016)

Aulani and VGC also sleep 5 in one bedrooms if you're headed out that way.


----------



## icydog (Sep 26, 2016)

bendadin said:


> Five of us just spent 5 nights in a BWV studio and 8 nights in OKW 1 bdrm. What a difference!! Now they never want to go back to studios. lol




I used to tell people that. Once you stay in a DVC one bedroom you can never go back to a studio!!


----------



## icydog (Sep 26, 2016)

elaine said:


> 5 in a studio for more than 3 nights would make me say "is this a vacation?" 5 in a 1BR=awesome digs, IMHO, esp. with a chair sleeper bed. For RCI, it's a no brainer for the slightly higher points, but for DVC it's almost double the points! We still squeeze 4 into a studio sometimes, with poor DS15 on an air mattress.



I always feel sorry for people who, for whatever the reason, have to sleep 4 adults in a studio. It would kill me. I think two in a studio is more than enough people. When I travel I always reserve a one bedroom because I like the extra TV and the full kitchen and the laundry of course!!


----------



## Merbears (Sep 30, 2016)

Ty all for the info !we are 3 adults 2 teens rci weeks hoping for one bedroom Dvc . Did this two yrs ago . Got Akv . Search is for late July 2018. Feel optimistic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icydog (Sep 30, 2016)

Merbears said:


> Ty all for the info !we are 3 adults 2 teens rci weeks hoping for one bedroom Dvc . Did this two yrs ago . Got Akv . Search is for late July 2018. Feel optimistic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas one bedroom are the best bet for so many adults. Two people in the king, two on the sofa and one in the chair bed. With two bathrooms you can do it. It will be tight but you can do it.


----------

